# Surefire E2D LED conversion?



## trubltmols (Feb 3, 2015)

Just a happened across my original E2D, haven't used it in ages. Seems very weak in light of today's lights, like to upgrade to an LED with some lumen output. Malkoff is out of stock, any other high powered options out there?


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 3, 2015)

You can

- get a new Surefire LED head
- get a LED dropin from Tana (just look him up here)
- send the light to have it modiefied by Tana with a TripLED for really impressive output


----------



## trubltmols (Feb 4, 2015)

I'llcheck him out, thank you!



Eric242 said:


> You can
> 
> - get a new Surefire LED head
> - get a LED dropin from Tana (just look him up here)
> - send the light to have it modiefied by Tana with a TripLED for really impressive output


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tana´s stuff is really worth it.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 4, 2015)

I still EDC my Surefire E2D. I still have the original incan head and one lamp left. I really liked that.

Upgraded with an Oveready head. Oh yeah. I still EDC this thing. I'm waving it in front of the screen right now.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 4, 2015)

The Malkoff E2 (MDC head) is an excellent option, if/when they come back in stock.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Old school solution is a Valiant Concepts - Malkoff Devices (VME) E Series Head and then the drop-in of your choice. Lots of output choices that way via choice of dropin, and you can run a rechargeable LiIon 16650 cell, if that matters to you. Definitely changes the form factor of the light, but I haven't minded in the least. 

And, it's in stock.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 4, 2015)

Another vote here for Tana's rigs. I have a few of them. Check them out here. Then contact Tana for exactly what you want. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...T-SingLED-modules-for-Surefire-incan-E-series


----------



## Mystickal (Feb 4, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Another vote here for Tana's rigs. I have a few of them. Check them out here. Then contact Tana for exactly what you want.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...T-SingLED-modules-for-Surefire-incan-E-series



New member here, thanks for the pointer at Tana's rigs. They look very interesting, but from the pics on the first page of his thread it looks like the hotspot is dimmer than the incandescent bulb on the E2D - is that correct? Or does it just look that way because of the color of the light?

~Bill


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Feb 5, 2015)

cland72 said:


> The Malkoff E2 (MDC head) is an excellent option, if/when they come back in stock.



I agree, it is a great choice for that light... you can even add a stainless steel bezel with teeth if you want to keep it Defender. I only wish those heads came in more levels (L, LL, LLL, etc.)


----------



## Tana (Feb 5, 2015)

Mystickal said:


> New member here, thanks for the pointer at Tana's rigs. They look very interesting, but from the pics on the first page of his thread it looks like the hotspot is dimmer than the incandescent bulb on the E2D - is that correct? Or does it just look that way because of the color of the light?
> 
> ~Bill



There is a slight throw loss due to shallow reflector designed for incan bulb but LED gives enough punch (total lumen output) to form hotspot strong enough to have enough throw - with tons of spill... so it's more of a "room sweeper" than thrower...

But using Malkoff MDC head, thanks to deeper reflector will offer more throw and less spill (even more throw with Reflector mod based on KX1/KX2 bezels)... the price is that these beauties lose their stock incan look...


----------



## trubltmols (Feb 5, 2015)

Picked up a Malkoff head off of the classifieds. Thanks folks!


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 6, 2015)

trubltmols said:


> Picked up a Malkoff head off of the classifieds. Thanks folks!



You made a good decision. They're quite small, damn near unbreakable, and have a light pattern that's hard to beat with a pleasing cool tint. I was sorta surprised he was selling it.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 6, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> You made a good decision. They're quite small, damn near unbreakable, and have a light pattern that's hard to beat with a pleasing cool tint. I was sorta surprised he was selling it.



I originally bought it to use on a Scout light body, but found that the KX2C offered a little more throw (to my eyes). The E2 had been sitting around in my drawer for a few months and it was time to pass it along to another owner who would use and enjoy it. I was sad to let it go.

trubltmols, I'll get it shipped out tonight.


----------

